# Unable to read DVD



## SPlissken (Nov 28, 2008)

Hello all

I don't achieve to read DVD.
I tried vlc , xine but i still have this message

g_vfs_done():acd0[READ(offset=7282640896, length=65536)]error = 5
acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x6f ascq=0x03 
acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x6f ascq=0x03 

On dmesg DVD player is shown like this
acd0: DVDR <HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GMA-4082N/PT06> at ata1-master UDMA33

It works under Debian Sid or ArchLinux

in /boot/loader.conf i have this :
atapicam_load=YES
hw.ata.atapi_dma="1"
hw.ata.ata_dma="1"

But without success

Any help is welcome


----------



## kamikaze (Nov 28, 2008)

Interesting, these problems are supposed to be solved. There are several things you can try.

You can try setting kern.hz=100 in your /boot/loader.conf file.

You can try starting the film as the root user. After this attempt it might work as a normal user as well. Weird, I know, but that's the way it is.

Some DVDs only let me create ISOs after I played them with mplayer for a second. The whole DVD thing is full of wickedness.


----------



## caligula (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello SPlissken,

when using "atapicam" you should use /dev/cd0 instead of /dev/acd0 (referring to hanbook, chapter 18.6.9).
So, in vlc open a DVD by giving /dev/cd0 as source.

If it complains about "Cannot open ...", then you should modify the permissions for /dev/cd* and /dev/pass*. Put yourself in the group operator and make these devices readable for operator, either statically in /etc/devfs.conf or dynamicly in /etc/devfs.rules. For burning issues +rw would be better.


----------



## gnemmi (Dec 8, 2008)

I have that very same problem but only when the DVD was burnt using M$ (Nero .. on XP) at more than 4x ...
Burning the same content at 4x solves the problem for me.


----------



## SPlissken (Dec 9, 2008)

caligula said:
			
		

> Hello SPlissken,
> 
> when using "atapicam" you should use /dev/cd0 instead of /dev/acd0 (referring to hanbook, chapter 18.6.9).
> So, in vlc open a DVD by giving /dev/cd0 as source.
> ...



Thanks it works with /dev/cd0 , i achieved to read DVD with xine.
Still have problem to rip it with dvdrip , i will investigate why


----------

